# Off note to riders in the PNW



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Woo Hoo! It’s finally here!

Les Hilde that is; working in conjunction with the Skagit Co BCHW chapter we’ve got all (read it again) all of the trails at in the Harry Osborne State Forest, Les Hilde, Trailhead digitized, plotted, and mapped out. 

There are over a hundred miles of trails in an area of about 48 square miles so you won’t soon be bored as you explore.

Even better, you have your choice of four (read it again “4”) trail maps that can download and print free ( I like that word too FREE). Zoom into the west, central, or east trail regions, or print out a large scale map of the entire area. 

You can find more info on Les Hilde here.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

That's GREAT Trails! Congrats! Now, if only it were in Eastern Washington instead of Western Washington. Oh, well. Sigh. ;-)


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

eastern WA is on our list for this year! 

Odessa is first on the menu


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

If you're close to Moscow, Idaho, and need an extra rider to go along don't hesitate to drop me a note! Not sure I could do anything useful--but I am a pretty good cook, if needed!


----------



## Cowboy Ken (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks like a good place to get lost!
I need to get me a gps!
Trails, we are in the San Juans...! Maybe someday we can hook up for a
North Cascade Ride!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

We ought to do that, and Sailor Griz too! The Pasayten is a great place, I've been wanting to make it into the old tungsten mine!


----------

